# 2014 Official Alabama Football Thread



## Unicoidawg

Note: There will be an official thread for every team that has a big enough following here on GON. Most of us regulars have been here long enough to know who cheers for who and what not. These threads are meant for the fans of that school... That being said you can post in these threads if you are not for that school, just make make sure it is in a positive way. There will be no trash or smack talk tolerated.... This is your warning... and violators will be dealt with swiftly. Only one thread per team, any others found will be deleted once they are found. We enjoy the smack talk at times from rivals and such but these thread will not be used for that purpose..Carry on in the other threads as you wish as long as it's within the forum rules. We want the forum members to have a place to go talk about their football team without having to deal with smack talk from rival fans. We can all hold off of the nonsense in these threads, there are plenty of others for that types stuff. Infractions will be issued for any nonsense. Consider these threads to be like the "On Topic" forum and treat them as such.


----------



## Matthew6

Get this baby going with a big ol Roll Tide.


----------



## rhbama3

Roll Tide Roll!!!
Sowega chapter present!


----------



## Marlin_444

Roooooooolllll tttttiiiiiiddeee rrrroooollll!!!!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Share'n some ALABAMA Awesomeness in Macon, GA this weekend... Here piggy... piggy... Piggy... Gonna get some MACON BACON!!! 

ROLL TIDE!!


----------



## fairhopebama

Roll Tide . Will be here soon


----------



## Geffellz18

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide.


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444

ROLL TIDE!! 

The Family Reunion on Smith Lake, Arley AL

...


----------



## Marlin_444

Taking some Alabama AWESOMENESS to Del Ray Beach...

ROLL TIDE!!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll tide.


----------



## Marlin_444

Aight... It's official... I am 2/3's of the way through deck building at my place on Smith Lake... Front left steps are in; 8 - 2ft post holes augered out and posts for the left lower deck have been set in concrete... Still not settled on the rails yet...  

I am a Redneck with a Big Deck! Oh and...

Roll Tide!!

...


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide.


----------



## WickedTider

It won't be long guys. How about a Roll Tide?


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!


----------



## WickedTider

Roll Tide to my fellow Tiders.

Anyone planning on making the trip to Atlanta for the opener?


----------



## WickedTider

Bueller. Bueller, Bueller. 
RTR


----------



## fairhopebama

WickedTider said:


> Roll Tide to my fellow Tiders.
> 
> Anyone planning on making the trip to Atlanta for the opener?



I am hoping to make it. Hopefully my brother, past GON member KevinA, can get some tickets this year. I always enjoy that opener in the Dome. I think it is a great venue for college football.
I just saw where bama will open wth Southern Cal in 2016  in a neutral location. Sabans not scared to go after the big dogs in the opener.


----------



## rhbama3

fairhope said:


> I am hoping to make it. Hopefully my brother, past GON member KevinA, can get some tickets this year. I always enjoy that opener in the Dome. I think it is a great venue for college football.
> I just saw where bama will open wth Southern Cal in 2016  in a neutral location. Sabans not scared to go after the big dogs in the opener.



You beat me to it! 
Kickoff games against WVU, Wisconsin, and then USCw. Pretty stout!!


----------



## WickedTider

fairhope said:


> I am hoping to make it. Hopefully my brother, past GON member KevinA, can get some tickets this year. I always enjoy that opener in the Dome. I think it is a great venue for college football.
> I just saw where bama will open wth Southern Cal in 2016  in a neutral location. Sabans not scared to go after the big dogs in the opener.



I'm hoping to make the trip to the Dome. As it gets closer, let me know if you're going to make the trip. Maybe a few of us Bama fans can meet up. 
Roll Tide


----------



## fairhopebama

Sure will. I know other family members are hitting him up for tickets so not sure of the status yet. If I make it I would love to hook up with some of the Bama fans from GON including RipRap.


----------



## WickedTider

Sounds good


----------



## WickedTider

We are now 1 weekend closer to the opener.
Roll Tide


----------



## fairhopebama

Great to see the banter is back in some other threads. Makes the site fun to visit. Ginny and SGD back at it. Can't wait for the season to start. Roll Tide.


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide.


----------



## rhbama3

38 days guys......
The first 3 minutes of this video are humbling but i believe its a good thing to remember the failures to really appreciate the successes.


ROLL TIDE!!!


----------



## WickedTider

I like it. Reality check in the beginning, and then turn the page to start a new beginning. Gave me chills. 
RTR


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## WickedTider

Happy Sunday, and Roll Tide


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide.


----------



## WickedTider

Won't be long now.
Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide Y'all!!


----------



## rhbama3

A little AC/DC on a thursday night?
Roll Tide!!!


----------



## WickedTider

rhbama3 said:


> A little AC/DC on a thursday night?
> Roll Tide!!!



Just as good on a Friday night. Roll Tide


----------



## fairhopebama

Mark Ingram looking good tonight 8 rushes 83 yards first half


----------



## WickedTider

Another Saturday closer. 
RTR


----------



## Marlin_444

ROLL TIDE Baby ROLL!!


----------



## WickedTider

Back at ya. Roll Tide


----------



## rhbama3

Less than 20 days till kickoff!


----------



## WickedTider

Bring it on. RTR


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll tide!!


----------



## Matthew6

Marlin_444 said:


> Roll tide!!



Roll Tide


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6

00Beau said:


> Roll Tide



Roll Tide


----------



## Rebel Yell

I heard that Coker was looking better in the last practice.  How do y'all see the qb battle working out?  Will we see both qb's get playing time in week one, or will Saban have "his guy" going into opening day?


----------



## WickedTider

Rebel Yell said:


> I heard that Coker was looking better in the last practice.  How do y'all see the qb battle working out?  Will we see both qb's get playing time in week one, or will Saban have "his guy" going into opening day?



I look for both to play in the opener, and will not be suprised if Sims gets the nod to start in his home state and the Ga Dome.

Last thing that Saban wants is for the players to think that both guys didnt get a fair shake.
RTR


----------



## Matthew6

WickedTider said:


> I look for both to play in the opener, and will not be suprised if Sims gets the nod to start in his home state and the Ga Dome.
> 
> Last thing that Saban wants is for the players to think that both guys didnt get a fair shake.
> RTR



It will be Coker. I'm a better quarterback than Sims.


----------



## Marlin_444

Bailey Bug (My Daughter's 2 year old wiener dog) says...

What's Bama doin this year... 

We say: Going for #16...

ROLL TIDE ROLL!!


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll tide!!


----------



## fc3spr0

Marlin_444 said:


> ROLL TIDE!!
> 
> The Family Reunion on Smith Lake, Arley AL
> 
> ...



God's country.  Born and raised in Jasper, AL

RTR


----------



## WickedTider

Roll Tide Sunday morning to all.


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444

Out on Brushy Creek, Houston, AL - Lewis Smith Lake...

ROLL TIDE ROLL!! 

***


----------



## WickedTider

Nice view Marlin. RTR


----------



## JLeodhas

Roll Tide!!


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## WickedTider

Roll Tide. Its a great day. A friend just handed me a couple tickets to the opener. Suite tickets on top of that
I will be able to make the trip to the Dome with my daughter and let her experience the great atmosphere and game.


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


Matthew6 said:


> Roll Tide


----------



## WickedTider

Roll Tide guys


----------



## WickedTider

Roll Tide Roll


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## WickedTider

Won't be long now. Roll Tide


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide.


----------



## WickedTider

Give it up for the Crimson Tide...............


Roll Tide Roll


----------



## Sniper Bob

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Sniper Bob

Anyone ever find the "undisclosed location" they buried those jerseys???


----------



## WickedTider

Anybody heading to the Dome Saturday? I was wanting to get there early, but the weather in Atlanta Saturday is not looking promising. 
RTR


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## WickedTider

Sniper Bob said:


> Anyone ever find the "undisclosed location" they buried those jerseys???



Ah, Blackout. That was the night the lights went out in uGA


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide.


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## WickedTider

Daughter and I will be heading NE to the Ga Dome in the AM. Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6

WickedTider said:


> Daughter and I will be heading NE to the Ga Dome in the AM. Roll Tide



Drive safely and Roll Tide.


----------



## Marlin_444

Game Day - - ROLL TIDE!!


----------



## Michaelp

Leaving the house now headed to see the Tide. Man I like the 30 minute ride vs .3.5 hours.

Roll Tide


----------



## WickedTider

We have tons of work ahead of us. 
Still a lot of questions to be answered. 
RTR


----------



## Marlin_444

ROLL TIDE - Some work to be done!!


----------



## Matthew6

Marlin_444 said:


> ROLL TIDE - Some work to be done!!



It will get done. Roll Tide.


----------



## Marlin_444

No Doubt, nothing beats a Tide Roll on the live field! 

ROLL TIDE!!


----------



## rhbama3

Deandrew White out for a couple of weeks with a mildly seperated shoulder and Jarrick Williams out for at least a month with a broken foot. 
Expensive win.


----------



## Marlin_444

Yep - ROLL TIDE!!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide.


----------



## Marlin_444

31 - zip... Half Time!! 

Roll Tide!!

***


----------



## Marlin_444

#2 in the Bag... On to the next game! 

ROLL TIDE!!


----------



## WickedTider

We have a long way to go. 

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444

Yep... #3 coming up!!

ROLL TIDE!!


----------



## WickedTider

Happy Friday, and Roll Tide to All


----------



## Backcountry

Game day guys!! Roll tide!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide


----------



## WickedTider

I'm finding Bama hard to watch this year


----------



## Marlin_444

ROLL TIDE... On to #4


----------



## Marlin_444

Matthew6 said:


> Roll Tide



M6 - Did you lose a bet?


----------



## rhbama3

WickedTider said:


> I'm finding Bama hard to watch this year



No kidding!!!
Man, they were just going thru the motions tonight with no enthusiasm at all. Sims was 12/17 passing and Coker was 5/7. However, both of Cokers incompletions were on the receivers.
On a brighter note, Kentucky is giving Florida all they can handle right now.


----------



## Matthew6

Marlin_444 said:


> M6 - Did you lose a bet?



Went with ga southern Over ga tech.


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!!


----------



## WickedTider

If Bama comes out this coming weekend just going the the motions emotionless against UF, it will be LOSS #1.

Lets get it together and Roll Tide


----------



## fairhopebama

had this same discussion at lunch today and hopefully it is the competition that Bama has had thus far which has made it difficult for the palyers and the fans. My concern is what appears to be confusion on both sides of the ball. It looks like both sides are late getting the play calls from the sidelines and then it seems to be a great task to get all the players on the field in sync.
Two things I am looking for this week are more blitzing on the defensive side of the ball and an open playbook on the offensive side getting OJ Howard involved and screen passes to Yeldon and Drake which we have not seen much. We have to stretch the field against Florida as Muschamp is smart enough to see that we have not been a deep threat in the passing game. If the field is not stretched, they will pull their safeties up the corners will jam the receivers at the line and cut out alot of the intermediate 10-15 yard passes. This will also limit the running game with the secondary pulled up with the second level guys close to the line.
I really think that if we get off to a slow start and the intermediate stuff is gone Blake will become rattled and start running before going through his progressions. To me his progressions so far have been Amari, then Amari again and then Amari before taking off. If the double Amari and this continues, we will see Coker earlier than we have.


----------



## WickedTider

*Uga annual meltdown has begun*

Sometimes I feel sorry for those guys. All they want is a NC. Should, we give them one of ours?

Pic deleted-Mod
Talking generalities about another school in an Official thread is okay. Singling out a fan is not.


----------



## Geffellz18

WickedTider said:


> I'm finding Bama hard to watch this year



Agreed....Definately don't have that dominace they have exuded in past seasons. Hope the coaches can get the bugs worked out soon. Heading into the SEC gaunlet starting Saturday.


----------



## WickedTider

Geffellz18 said:


> Agreed....Definately don't have that dominace they have exuded in past seasons. Hope the coaches can get the bugs worked out soon. Heading into the SEC gaunlet starting Saturday.



Agree. No dominance and no fire. Our games look like they are in slow motion compared to other games I have watched. It's almost like the players are bored, and not having fun. We must do something special this weekend, or it could be the beginning of a slide. We all know Saban Bama teams don't react well to a loss. 
RTR


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide


----------



## BamaBowHunter

fairhope said:


> had this same discussion at lunch today and hopefully it is the competition that Bama has had thus far which has made it difficult for the palyers and the fans. My concern is what appears to be confusion on both sides of the ball. It looks like both sides are late getting the play calls from the sidelines and then it seems to be a great task to get all the players on the field in sync.
> Two things I am looking for this week are more blitzing on the defensive side of the ball and an open playbook on the offensive side getting OJ Howard involved and screen passes to Yeldon and Drake which we have not seen much. We have to stretch the field against Florida as Muschamp is smart enough to see that we have not been a deep threat in the passing game. If the field is not stretched, they will pull their safeties up the corners will jam the receivers at the line and cut out alot of the intermediate 10-15 yard passes. This will also limit the running game with the secondary pulled up with the second level guys close to the line.
> I really think that if we get off to a slow start and the intermediate stuff is gone Blake will become rattled and start running before going through his progressions. To me his progressions so far have been Amari, then Amari again and then Amari before taking off. If the double Amari and this continues, we will see Coker earlier than we have.





Geffellz18 said:


> Agreed....Definately don't have that dominace they have exuded in past seasons. Hope the coaches can get the bugs worked out soon. Heading into the SEC gaunlet starting Saturday.





WickedTider said:


> Agree. No dominance and no fire. Our games look like they are in slow motion compared to other games I have watched. It's almost like the players are bored, and not having fun. We must do something special this weekend, or it could be the beginning of a slide. We all know Saban Bama teams don't react well to a loss.
> RTR



Hey Guys, don't take this the wrong way but why are we acting like the sky is falling? What is with all the paranoia? How can you say we haven't showed any dominance when Alabama has only given up ONE offensive touchdown through three games? Yes, we've played two cupcakes through that stretch but WVU is a VERY good ball team and right now are only a 7.5 point underdog to Oklahoma. And as for offensive, Kiffin and Sims have been doing pretty darn good. Through the first 3 games this year our offensive rank is 12th in the country. Want to take a guess what it was with Nussmeier? 26th. How about McElwain? 26th. With Applewhite it was even worse at 75th. We've punted the ball only THREE times is three games. 

On the QB situation, I was all for Coker coming in and taking the reigns from Sims, but have you seen Coker play lately? Sims is miles ahead of Coker. Sims has the 3rd highest completion percentage in the country. Sitting at 75%. Not to mention he's 91.7% on 3rd down completions. Almost perfect. He might not be able to throw the deep ball as well as Coker, but he sure can extend plays a lot better than Coker. And he sure doesn't take sacks in the redzone as well as Coker does. 

I think this is the problem with some of us Alabama fans and Alabama football in general. Our expectations just keep growing and growing to the point of where they are almost unattainable. Sims has done better than McElroy and McCarron in their first 3 games yet we still don't think that's good enough? Our defense has given up one offensive touchdown all year, but we're not dominant enough. We've got more sacks through three games than we've had in the Saban era.

We'll see what we're made of on Saturday but even if we come out and win 38-13, it still won't be good enough. 

I think we have a really good team this year. It's just not your prototypical Alabama team. 

But hey, that's why it's Alabama. ROLL TIDE!!!!


----------



## fairhopebama

BamaBowHunter said:


> Hey Guys, don't take this the wrong way but why are we acting like the sky is falling? What is with all the paranoia? How can you say we haven't showed any dominance when Alabama has only given up ONE offensive touchdown through three games? Yes, we've played two cupcakes through that stretch but WVU is a VERY good ball team and right now are only a 7.5 point underdog to Oklahoma. And as for offensive, Kiffin and Sims have been doing pretty darn good. Through the first 3 games this year our offensive rank is 12th in the country. Want to take a guess what it was with Nussmeier? 26th. How about McElwain? 26th. With Applewhite it was even worse at 75th. We've punted the ball only THREE times is three games.
> 
> On the QB situation, I was all for Coker coming in and taking the reigns from Sims, but have you seen Coker play lately? Sims is miles ahead of Coker. Sims has the 3rd highest completion percentage in the country. Sitting at 75%. Not to mention he's 91.7% on 3rd down completions. Almost perfect. He might not be able to throw the deep ball as well as Coker, but he sure can extend plays a lot better than Coker. And he sure doesn't take sacks in the redzone as well as Coker does.
> 
> I think this is the problem with some of us Alabama fans and Alabama football in general. Our expectations just keep growing and growing to the point of where they are almost unattainable. Sims has done better than McElroy and McCarron in their first 3 games yet we still don't think that's good enough? Our defense has given up one offensive touchdown all year, but we're not dominant enough. We've got more sacks through three games than we've had in the Saban era.
> 
> We'll see what we're made of on Saturday but even if we come out and win 38-13, it still won't be good enough.
> 
> I think we have a really good team this year. It's just not your prototypical Alabama team.
> 
> But hey, that's why it's Alabama. ROLL TIDE!!!!



 Some really great points. I just want to see the field get stretched a bit more and more players involved in the passing game. Should be a good test this weekend on both sides of the ball. Roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg

Headed your way in about 2 weeks Fairhope.


----------



## BamaBowHunter

fairhope said:


> Some really great points. I just want to see the field get stretched a bit more and more players involved in the passing game. Should be a good test this weekend on both sides of the ball. Roll Tide.



I agree! When they stick VHIII on Cooper and even double team him, I really hope we can get OJ, Chris Black, D. White, etc. all more involved!


----------



## fairhopebama

KyDawg said:


> Headed your way in about 2 weeks Fairhope.



Gulf Shores?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

T-24 hrs and the truck is pointed to Tuscaloosa...   Roll Tide!!


----------



## Marlin_444

ROLL TIDE Y'all! 

Watch'n the game at the lake tomorrow... 

After Deer Camp Work Day!!!

***


----------



## KyDawg

fairhope said:


> Gulf Shores?



Yep


----------



## WickedTider

Hope we come out with some fire and ready to go. 
Roll Tide


----------



## WickedTider

Finally liked what I saw, except that TO's. 
Roll Tide


----------



## WickedTider

I have to believe they'll be a few guys walking around campus holding a football all week. 
RTR
Now time to get everyone on the mend.


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## WickedTider

Need to work on eliminating mistakes before we get into the meat of our SEC West play. A ton of competition in the West this year. 
How about a Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide Roll!!


----------



## WickedTider

Matthew6 said:


> Roll Tide



Roll Tide to ya Matthew6


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide.


----------



## yellowhammer73

Roll tide!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Rammer jammer yellow hammer 
give heck alabama!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll tide!!


----------



## Matthew6

WickedTider said:


> Roll Tide to ya Matthew6





Marlin_444 said:


> Roll tide!!



Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide Roll!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Cooked Momma a special meal... Eggplant Lasagna - - Noodle'less... Mmmm...

Roll Tide!!


----------



## fairhopebama

Roll Tide. Should be a good one tomorrow.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide. Hope it's a beatdown.


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr.


----------



## rhbama3

Man, we are going to have a patched up team. Ryan Kelly out for a few weeks, Devall probably out for the season with surgery, and Kenyan drake's career may be over. Lots of banged up players after the game at Oxford and the schedule doesn't get any easier.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1

Drake is an awful loss, that's why sabin recruits a guzillion running backs because you can never have too many.


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll tide!!


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## fairhopebama

This Bama team is hard to watch.  Am I the only one that feels this way. No discipline,  no continuity and certainly no enthusiasm. They don't look like they are having fun at all.


----------



## mizuno24jad

fairhope said:


> This Bama team is hard to watch.  Am I the only one that feels this way. No discipline,  no continuity and certainly no enthusiasm. They don't look like they are having fun at all.



Nope i am feeling the same way, just looks like a completly different team than ive been watching the past several years, they dont look like they even wanna be there


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Worst team Saban has had since the 07 team he inherited.  Gonna be a long season with at least three loses I'm afraid.


----------



## fairhopebama

I just don't get it. We have recruited the top class the last 4-5 years and everybody talks about all the talent all over the field. If we have had the top classes something is wrong as we are getting beaten by far less talent. Are these guys getting on campus and not panning out? Why do we have converted corners playing? Are schemes to complicated for these guys? Teach them to turn and look for the ball.


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!!


----------



## rhbama3

fairhope said:


> I just don't get it. We have recruited the top class the last 4-5 years and everybody talks about all the talent all over the field. If we have had the top classes something is wrong as we are getting beaten by far less talent. Are these guys getting on campus and not panning out? Why do we have converted corners playing? Are schemes to complicated for these guys? Teach them to turn and look for the ball.



The biggest problem right now is the loss of Ryan Kelly. With Bradley Boseman( sp?) in there, he is getting pushed around quite a bit and in the Bama gameplan, the center is supposed to adjust the line. He sucks at this so far. When Chad Lindsey transferred to OSU, we lost our only back-up center with experience. It would almost be worth burning Casher's red-shirt to get another center in there. Boseman is terrible.
It was painful watching our offensive line collapse play after play in the middle and then Sims made some boneheaded decisions as well.
We may be the ugliest 5-1 team in the SEC right now.


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!! 

C'Mon BAMA!!! 

Can I getta ROLL TIDE ROLL...


----------



## Marlin_444

Headed to hunt in Rockdale county this weekend! 

Roll Tide!!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide


----------



## fairhopebama

Roll tide.....


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide Roll!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444

Committee SAYS #6   

ROLL TIDE ROLL!!


----------



## Marlin_444

ROLL TIDE Y'all!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rdr...


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide.


----------



## fairhopebama

Roll Tide.


----------



## Matthew6

Thwlsu


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Holding Strong at #5...

Roll Tide Roll...


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444

...And poof... #5 becomes #1... Um DUH...

Polls are for the uninitiated... 

Alabama People share that BAMA AWESOMNESS... 

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!!


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6

roll Tide


----------



## MadMallard

Rammer jammer Yellow Hammer


----------



## Marlin_444

Oh yeah Baby...

Roll Tide Roll!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Happy Turkey Day!!! 

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide. THW the barn


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!!!

444 strikes again... 

•••


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Roll Tide

That deer rooted for auburn.


----------



## Marlin_444

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Roll Tide
> 
> That deer rooted for auburn.



Naw... Jawja... Woof!

Roll Tide!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Roll Tide

A lot of butt hurt barn and dog fans today.  Lol


----------



## Matthew6

yep. roll Tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Roll Tide.


----------



## rhbama3

Saw on one of the Bama sites this morning that Mizzou had open sales going on for the SECCG tickets. As expected, the Tide fans wiped them out in no time.
It's gonna be like playing at home!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide. gonna win the sec today


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Roll Tide

24 time SEC champion


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll tide!!!


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## Marlin_444

Cooooooooooooooop for Heisman!!! 

ROLL TIDE


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Rtr



This all day long


----------



## Marlin_444

Got our tickets for the Inaugural CFB Semi-Finals aka the Sugar Bowl in Nawlins... Dang Hotels are mopping up... 

If anyone is going we might be able to do a Woody's Bama meet up... 

ROLL TIDE!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Roll Tide

Bout time to kick some Yankee tail


----------



## Marlin_444

Merry Christmas   

And a Happy Roll Tide Roll New Year!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Where are y'all favorite New Orleans places to eat? 

We like:

* Luke
* Mothers
* Mandinas 
* Brennans

*** Special Mention goes to Jackson's Brewery... I gotta be careful when I go there the Hop Water is Tres Bon!!!

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## rhbama3

Marlin_444 said:


> Where are y'all favorite New Orleans places to eat?
> 
> We like:
> 
> * Luke
> * Mothers
> * Mandinas
> * Brennans
> 
> *** Special Mention goes to Jackson's Brewery... I gotta be careful when I go there the Hop Water is Tres Bon!!!
> 
> Roll Tide!!!



My favorites are Deanies, The Bourbon House, and Arnauds.


----------



## Marlin_444

rhbama3 said:


> My favorites are Deanies, The Bourbon House, and Arnauds.



Thanks RH have not been to Deanies- is that in the Quarter or the Garden District? 

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## rhbama3

Marlin_444 said:


> Thanks RH have not been to Deanies- is that in the Quarter or the Garden District?
> 
> Roll Tide!!!



It's in the Quarter on the corner of Iberville and Dauphine streets. Great prices and cajun food!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6

rhbama3 said:


> It's in the Quarter on the corner of Iberville and Dauphine streets. Great prices and cajun food!



Deanies is great food. Spent 3 nights in the quarter back in february with the family. The seafood platter is huge.


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!! 

Day 11 of my 11 day deer hunt; finally found where they are... 

Headed into a great spot... 

Wish me luck!!!


----------



## fish hawk

Marlin_444 said:


> Roll Tide!!
> 
> Day 11 of my 11 day deer hunt; finally found where they are...
> 
> Headed into a great spot...
> 
> Wish me luck!!!



Good luck!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Marlin_444 said:


> Roll Tide!!
> 
> Day 11 of my 11 day deer hunt; finally found where they are...
> 
> Headed into a great spot...
> 
> Wish me luck!!!



good luck hope you kill a 16 point that scores over 200.


----------



## Marlin_444

Got a quick look at him... Headed back in...

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Roll Tide

16 is a few weeks out


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6

roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!!!

Merry Christmas Y'all!!?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444

200 Yard Poke...

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Nice upside down pic

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444

Deer have disappeared... Greenfields are perfect... 

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll tide!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Roll Tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## MadMallard

Rtr


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll tide!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Geffellz18

Roll Tide!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Saban's having a problem getting these teams "All In"of late....  I know it's not an easy job to begin with dealing with youngsters.    Hope the switch flips soon and next years team is humble.  

Still was not a bad year though. Winning the SECCG is nice and a great accomplishment.   0-3 in the last 3 sugar Bowls kind of stings though.  

I'd say the Dynasty is officially over.  

Until next year.   Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444

Congrats to the Bucs, they whooped us... 

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## rhbama3

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Saban's having a problem getting these teams "All In"of late....  I know it's not an easy job to begin with dealing with youngsters.    Hope the switch flips soon and next years team is humble.
> 
> Still was not a bad year though. Winning the SECCG is nice and a great accomplishment.   0-3 in the last 3 sugar Bowls kind of stings though.
> 
> I'd say the Dynasty is officially over.
> 
> Until next year.   Roll Tide



Not a bad year at all when you think what things looked like to start the season.
It would be easy to place the blame on the Sims and the offense last night with 3 picks, but OSU came ready to play.
There is no way a Saban/Smart defense should give up 44 and 42 points in 2 of our last 3 games, but they did. We got killed with long balls all year. I believe 40+ times we had given up 20 yards or more on a pass play was a stat that i heard. Now thats embarrassing. 
We put very little pressure on Jones in the 2nd and 3rd quarters and he picked us apart. 
Were we really a number one team? Nope. Oregon or TCU would have killed us even worse. 
The Buckeyes won. I'm good with it as they were the better team last night.


----------



## Unicoidawg

Congrats on a great year and great run. Only bad thing about the playoffs is that means football season is about over.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Unicoidawg said:


> Congrats on a great year and great run. Only bad thing about the playoffs is that means football season is about over.



Appreciate it.  Always nice to win the SEC.   

Got a beat down in the sugar.   

Hopeful of what next seasons holds


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Picked up another 5 star and a 4 star verbal.   Now signing day needs to hurry up and get here.  

RTR


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## rhbama3

Word is that Steele and Thompson were "strongly encouraged" to seek employment elsewhere. Now if Saban will get rid of Bobby Williams, we can start the defensive and special teams overhaul.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Amen.   Bobby must have something on Saban


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Problem I've been seeing at least defense wise is the secondary which Saban coaches. Maybe Saban needs to take a look in the mirror.   ??


----------



## rhbama3

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Problem I've been seeing at least defense wise is the secondary which Saban coaches. Maybe Saban needs to take a look in the mirror.   ??



I always thought so too, but at least one website poster  claims that Smart was in charge of DB's this year. I just don't know what the true reality was. However, i still feel it was stupid to have 3 coaches with LB responsibilities and no one solely dedicated to DB's.

I swear i don't know what the deal is with Saban and Williams. Bobby coaches special teams and TE's and has managed to turn 4-5 star talent into garbage coverage on punts and kick-offs. Collin Peek was our last standout TE but it sure wasn't Williams coaching. Our punter was the sole bright spot of Special teams this year and he pretty much was on his own.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide Brothers and Sisters...

At Stubbs in Austin... Waiting for the Band to go on...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## rhbama3

Altee Tenpenny and Malcolm Faciane are transferring.
 I thought Altee would be a gamer, but being in the doghouse a couple of times and getting passed on the depth chart by Tyren Jones probably pushed him into leaving.
Malcolm just never developed as a TE. Of course, nobody does with Bobby W as coach.


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Ryan Anderson reportedly arrested for domestic violence...idiots


----------



## rhbama3

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Ryan Anderson reportedly arrested for domestic violence...idiots



Supposedly, he kicked a car. Not quite what you envision when you see a "domestic violence" charge.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rhbama3 said:


> Supposedly, he kicked a car. Not quite what you envision when you see a "domestic violence" charge.



Yeah,  early reports didn't elaborate much


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

rhbama3 said:


> Supposedly, he kicked a car. Not quite what you envision when you see a "domestic violence" charge.



That's what I heard but that's not going to stop the haters from blowing this all out of proportion.


----------



## elfiii

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> That's what I heard but that's not going to stop the haters from blowing this all out of proportion.



It's probably small ball compared to what others have done. At least he didn't steal crab legs or sign autographs for money.


----------



## Matthew6

elfiii said:


> It's probably small ball compared to what others have done. At least he didn't steal crab legs or sign autographs for money.



or double cash checks; or shoot and murder someone at an apartment.


----------



## fairhopebama

Word around here is that he and his girlfriend had an arguement and she keyed his car and in turn he kicked and damaged her car. Both were arrested


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6

Marlin_444 said:


> Roll Tide



roll tide. hows the bama deer hunting going?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Marlin_444

My dear friend and big time Bama fan Donnie passed away...

He has gone on to be with the Lord and Bear Bryant... 

Roll Tide Donnie!!!

Margaritas at the Crimson Sombrero in Brookwood, AL will not be the same without him...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6

rtr.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide for donnie


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!!! 

Thanks M6...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!!! 

Deer season ends 1/31 here... a the good news is the new season prep begins after that... -WOO HOO!!!-


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## Browning Slayer

Auburn sucks... Roll Tide!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## rhbama3

Well.... the good news is Saban hired an assistant to coach DB's. The bad news is its Mel Tucker. I hope this is a case of Saban seeing a diamond in the rough because Tucker's resume is just not very good.


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Auburn sucks... Roll Tide!



this^^^


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr.  

Everyone's sec champs


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr 

YOUR (you know who) Champs


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr

Dog fans sec champs


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr

Everyone's sec champion


----------



## Matthew6

rtr.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Didn't get CeCe.


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide at Esparza's in Grapevine, Texas!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr.    Another top class


----------



## Marlin_444

Class Act - - - The University of Alabama...

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!!!

From Hooters in Orlando FLORIDA


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Geffellz18

Rtr!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6

Geffellz18 said:


> Rtr!



Roll Tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Marlin_444

Dinner with my Sweetie @ Depalmas in T-Town tonight...

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6

rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6

rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6

rtr.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6

00Beau said:


> Roll Tide



rtr.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!!! 

•••


----------



## Matthew6

Roll TIDE. Nice piece Marlin.


----------



## fish hawk

roll tyde.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Marlin_444

Birthday 44 Mag...

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6

rtr.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## westcobbdog

was just talking to a guy at a party who is friendly with Kenyon Drake from their High School days . Says Drake is doing well from his bad injury last season and ran a 4.2 something today.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide to all


----------



## rhbama3

and in other news.....Baseketball  Anthony Grant officially fired by Alabama.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6

rhbama3 said:


> and in other news.....Baseketball  Anthony Grant officially fired by Alabama.



good. rtr.


----------



## Matthew6

rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6

rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide from Baton Rouge, LA today!!!


----------



## Matthew6

roll Tide.


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide from Gulfport, MS...


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6

00Beau said:


> Roll Tide



Roll tide


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6

rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Marlin_444

My Girl Roll Tide'n in Tuscaloosa County...

Oh and Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide from Houston, AL


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr to all the jealous dog fans today


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr to ya, oh self proclaimed professor, bow freezer


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr bowchiller


----------



## Marlin_444

H. Walker lives long after 1980... 

Roll Tide and Woof... Woof... Go you hairy dogs go... Let's get a little black out action going...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Marlin_444 said:


> H. Walker lives long after 1980...
> 
> Roll Tide and Woof... Woof... Go you hairy dogs go... Let's get a little black out action going...



Rtr.   

That deer rooted for ga


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Marlin_444

Cajun-Fried Smith Lake Stripe...

Roll Tide!!!


•••


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr monteg


----------



## Matthew6

Marlin_444 said:


> Cajun-Fried Smith Lake Stripe...
> 
> Roll Tide!!!
> 
> 
> •••



marlin be making me hungry and home sick.


----------



## Marlin_444

Matthew6 said:


> marlin be making me hungry and home sick.



We need to have a good old Alabama get together...

Smith Lake Style... 

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr to all the non confident dog fans and the welfare ones


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6

rtr.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr to all the Nancy run and tell the Mods folk


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Marlin_444

*Congrats on a Great Run Wild Cats!!!*

You done the S E C Proud!!!

I start my week in Evansville, IN heading to Owensboro, Louisville; then into Lexington before ending the week in Cincinnati on Friday...

Roll Tide and this Bloody Mary is my Ode to Kentucky BLUE!!!

•••


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr to all the haters


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide...

Village Idiot - Lexington, KY...

•••


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## Marlin_444

Shared some Alabama Awesomeness in Evansville, Owensboro; Louisville and at Rupp Arena in Lexington sure were some poked out bottom lips... 

Left out of Cincinnati with a lay over in Detroit (did not see uncle Ted or Kid Rock)... Back to the Ham by 6:30...

I do not enjoy regional jets in windy conditions..

Their is no place like home...

Roll Tide.

•••


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6

rtr.


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!!!

In T-town this week and off to Tulsa OK next week!!!


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## Rebel Yell

How is the QB situation looking over there so far?


----------



## Marlin_444

Rebel Yell said:


> How is the QB situation looking over there so far?



Crickets... 

Can I get A - ROLL TIDE???


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rebel Yell said:


> How is the QB situation looking over there so far?



Saban claims nobody has "grabbed the bull by the horns" but I'm sure that's just Saban talk to keep them all competing hard.  I'd find it hard to believe if Coker is not the starter.


Rtr


----------



## Rebel Yell

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Saban claims nobody has "grabbed the bull by the horns" but I'm sure that's just Saban talk to keep them all competing hard.  I'd find it hard to believe if Coker is not the starter.
> 
> 
> Rtr



Jimbo is a Saban disciple.  You will get no useful info from either of them.  I think Coker with a year to learn the playbook will be an upgrade over Simms.


----------



## rhbama3

Rebel Yell said:


> Jimbo is a Saban disciple.  You will get no useful info from either of them.  I think Coker with a year to learn the playbook will be an upgrade over Simms.



True, but the little i'm seeing says that talent wise, Blake Barnett is a stud with a cannon of an arm and hard to bring down. Coker may know the playbook but he's slow with windup, and tentative when running. Accurate on the short to mid-routes and okay with the long ball.
Do you take talent or maturity?


----------



## Rebel Yell

rhbama3 said:


> True, but the little i'm seeing says that talent wise, Blake Barnett is a stud with a cannon of an arm and hard to bring down. Coker may know the playbook but he's slow with windup, and tentative when running. Accurate on the short to mid-routes and okay with the long ball.
> Do you take talent or maturity?



Depends on what I have around him.  With the way Bama has been recruiting these past 4 years, I go with whoever can just get the ball into my playmakers' hands.  Y'all shouldn't need a QB to put the team on his shoulders to win.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6

Auburn sux. rtr.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr 

Another spring game in the books


----------



## rhbama3

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Rtr
> 
> Another spring game in the books



any good surprises from the A day game?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rhbama3 said:


> any good surprises from the A day game?



Nothing really. just the usual vanilla plays

Lighter crowd than usual.  They claim 65,000+ attended.  I beg to differ.


----------



## Matthew6

Bama needs a qb. rtr.


----------



## fairhopebama

Matthew6 said:


> Bama needs a qb. rtr.



We will be okay at QB. Coker will get it done and I am predicting in record fashion.


----------



## Marlin_444

Calf Fries at Toby Kieth's in Tulsa Oklahoma...

Roll Tide!!!

•••


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6

rtr.


----------



## Marlin_444

Glad to be back in Alabama...

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Happy to be back in Alabama...

Off to Destin this coming week, a little work and some Golf...

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr 

Everyone's SEC champs


----------



## Marlin_444

IBluegrass Festival on Belk, AL this past Saturday... They ran from Thursday to Sat... Program had the closest Wal Mart directions... 

Roll Tide!!!

•••


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Marlin_444

Alabama Awesomeness is Destin today...

ROLL TIDE!!!

•••


----------



## Matthew6

Marlin_444 said:


> Alabama Awesomeness is Destin today...
> 
> ROLL TIDE!!!
> 
> •••



marlin be living the sweeeeeet life. Roll Tide.


----------



## Marlin_444

Matthew6 said:


> marlin be living the sweeeeeet life. Roll Tide.



Loving the "This is Dog" M6!!!

ROLL TIDE!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr to all the wannabes


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide in San Antonio, TX!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

To Austin in the AM...

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6

rtr.


----------



## Marlin_444

@ Habitat for Humanity yesterday in Birmingham...

Roll Tide!!!

•••


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## Marlin_444

When do we start the 2015 Bama Thread? 

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## Marlin_444

Sky Rockets at Night... Afternoon...

Roll Tide in Destin, FL...

•••


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Browning Slayer

Looks like Bama is looking at Golson.. 

http://espn.go.com/college-football...abama-crimson-tide-open-adding-everett-golson


----------



## Marlin_444

Browning Slayer said:


> Looks like Bama is looking at Golson..
> 
> http://espn.go.com/college-football...abama-crimson-tide-open-adding-everett-golson



Why not...

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide in NYC!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Marlin_444

View from the "R" in Times Square -NYC...

Roll Tide!!!

•••


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6

rtr.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## rhbama3

Former Tide Nose Guard Jesse Williams has been diagnosed with Renal Cell( Kidney) Cancer. Thoughts and well wishes for him on the tough road ahead.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr jesse williams


----------



## Marlin_444

Long weekend on Smith Lake with my Bama Babe... Chillin & Grillin...
A little yard work, some visits with lake neighbors and friends...

Roll Tide!!! 

•••


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6

Marlin_444 said:


> Long weekend on Smith Lake with my Bama Babe... Chillin & Grillin...
> A little yard work, some visits with lake neighbors and friends...
> 
> Roll Tide!!!
> 
> •••



nicely done. rtr.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6

rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Headhunter1

Roll Tide!!!!


----------



## Madsnooker

Glad my team could help in rolling the tide!!!


----------



## Matthew6

rtr


----------



## Headhunter1

Madsnooker said:


> Glad my team could help in rolling the tide!!!



Yeah we let one slip away.  That big QB was a load to bring down.

ROLL TIDE


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6

rtr


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6

rtr.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## rhbama3

word on the street is Bama is in negotiations with Oregon for a home and home for 2016-17. 
I hope its true.
Roll Tide!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6

rtr.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6

rtr.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Headhunter1

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide.


----------



## Matthew6

rtr.


----------

